# Virtual Desktop Recording



## obaoz (Sep 2, 2016)

Is it possible to add a feature where we can record/stream a specific virtual desktop without OBS showing the other virtual desktops when we're on it?


----------



## Jack0r (Sep 2, 2016)

afaik its not sure if a virtual desktop is being rendered and can be hooked:
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/windows10-support-virtual-desktop.33908/
If you can find other information, especially on how to hook the virtual desktop, this could be added in theory.


----------

